# I've broken my own rule



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Yesterday I went to Joann's and bought 4 balls of yarn three of which are for Christmas gifts and one is for my pocketbook slippers, now I've broken my rules of only having one project on the go at anyone time, the project that I was doing is a pair of socks but since yesterday I've cast on and started two of the scarfs for Christmas and not only that DH bought me a full set of Boye interchangeable needles, I already had the Denise needles so now if I wanted to I could start both of my slippers!


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I have six in progress! You will be fine, just take a deep breath and go for it


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

I always have three or four going at one time, each with different levels of difficulty. I try always to have a garter stitch scarf using some fancy looking/busy yarn, and two or three other things that may involve cables, or lace, or shaping. That way I never get burned out, never get bored, and have some project ready to work on whether I have five minutes to knit or five hours.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

i have 4 or 5 projects going so when i get a bit stale concentrating on 1 project o move to another that way no mistakes


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

When I was able to knit I had many projects going on at one time, that way when I got tired of working on one I could work on another project.


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

I have at least six going at all times. I keep a couple in my car, a couple in the living room, a couple in the bedroom. I know, it's sad, isn't it. I knit when I have down time - anytime. My Mom is in a nursing facility and when I visit her there is often not much to say, so I knit. She sleeps, I knit. Also, TV is such a bore these days that I often knit when watching. And the bedroom, well, it's none of your business. Joking of course. I often knit before I sleep. It tires my eyes and relaxes my mind.

I may have MORE than six going.....tisk, tisk.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I have started a bunch of stuff over this past week and can't decide if I want to finish any of them.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I couldn't imagine only having one knitting project going. I probably have about 5 right now and waiting for a oouple to finish so I can start some more. The Denise interchangables were my Mom's day gift this year and I love them.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I started 3 more projects in the last 3 days. I had to take my BF for surgery on Thursday am (5 am!!) and grabbed a tote bag I had a few started projects in. I finished a knit washcloth (yippee), decided I did't like two hats I started so ripped them out and started scarves. I used up one package of yarn (didn't have more of the same with me) so ended up starting another scarf with the 2nd hat I ripped out. It helped me get through 6 hours at the hospital. I probably have about 10 WIPs right now. The good news is more than half are half finished! Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

You're allowed to break "the rule" this close to Christmas!!!!

It's insane the way the countdown to Holidays gets our creative juices flowing!!!!!


----------



## nannymaid (Jul 7, 2011)

Rules are meant to be broken!!! :-}


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

I find it more interesting to have a couple of things on the go . As i get a little bored sometimes. so pick up the other set of needles. no rules for knitting. Do a few garments , never bored with it then. happy knitting


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

How lovely. Knitting and Mum is sleeping. . not many of the young ones these days will be able to do that. I think the art of knitting, is on the back burner for this generation. A wonderful art is going to be lost....... thank goodness for us remanents. that keep it going.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

I always have 2 going so as not to get tired of one. Like having the upstairs book and the downstairs book.


----------



## gideonraven (Oct 23, 2011)

Knitting is certainly NOT on the back burner here in UK. Interest is flourishing .. many wonderful new knitting shops are springing up all over the country, where the stock and staff are amazing. Every time I visit one of these places I am amazed at the number of young people using them. 
At big textile shows acros the country the dedicated knitting stands are the most difficult to reach as the numbers using them are growing all the time. I hope this trend spreads to your side of the world soon


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

gideonraven said:


> Knitting is certainly NOT on the back burner here in UK. Interest is flourishing .. many wonderful new knitting shops are springing up all over the country, where the stock and staff are amazing. Every time I visit one of these places I am amazed at the number of young people using them.
> At big textile shows acros the country the dedicated knitting stands are the most difficult to reach as the numbers using them are growing all the time. I hope this trend spreads to your side of the world soon


Knitting is very popular in the USA too. At least in my corner of the country... I'm in Southern California, near Los Angeles. I've a lovely yarn shop, within walking distance, that carries wonderful yarns.

I agree young folks are very interested in knitting. In fact, many of them are more advanced than I in this wonderful skill.

We have large yarn and knit gatherings too. We just had one in Century City, which is located in Los Angeles near Beverly Hills. It features many yarn makers, designers, workshops, classes, drawings, etc. It's so big that even two days is not enough time to take in all in.

The one thing I have problems with in my country is that it's difficult to find DK weight wool blend yarn in flesh tones for doll making.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Honestly, I don't see how anyone can do just one project at a time. I tried that but I get really bored quickly - if not the pattern, then the yarn -- I like to have one going that is quick and easy and one that is difficult and requires counting and all that but I can't stay with it long. I think that is our "job" to have more than one going at a time.  (actually, I have several easy and a couple of difficult at the same time - well, why not, if you are going to have all that yarn sitting around, why not put some of it to work.) HA!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

lol we all do it, I have 2 ponchos, a scarf, a cape, and two childrens cardis on the go at the minute. A little variety is good.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't do it....I have to finish what I start or I won't finish. I will lay it down, start something new and never get back to it. So I am training myself to finish what I start. That's probably why I choose fast, simple, easy projects.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

I have two purses, two hats and one sweater going and I'm experimenting with making different shapes. It's a good rule, but I like variety with what I eat and what I knit, crochet and sew.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I have 6 on the needles. I have one at work, a few in the living room and some in the bedroom. I always have an easy "on the go" project that I can grab as I leave the house in case I have time to knit wherever I am going.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I always have too many projects going at a time. But every time I finish one, I feel "accomplished" and try to wait a few days before starting something else.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

lucky you.i keep saying one item at a time but always have more


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Isis said:


> Yesterday I went to Joann's and bought 4 balls of yarn three of which are for Christmas gifts and one is for my pocketbook slippers, now I've broken my rules of only having one project on the go at anyone time, the project that I was doing is a pair of socks but since yesterday I've cast on and started two of the scarfs for Christmas and not only that DH bought me a full set of Boye interchangeable needles, I already had the Denise needles so now if I wanted to I could start both of my slippers!


I think it was meant to be--multiple projects are fun,

Karen


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Patty I loveeee your idea about keeping a bag of knitting in your car! This summer I went with my daughter for her check up (she was pregnant) and they sent her directly to the hospital from there and would not let her go home first. ohhhhh how I wish after 36 hours of labor that I had brought my knitting along. I think that I will take your advice and get a bag put together with something simply like dishrag yarn and a set of needles and put them in the car just in case. thanks so much! Linda


Pattyhayw said:


> I started 3 more projects in the last 3 days. I had to take my BF for surgery on Thursday am (5 am!!) and grabbed a tote bag I had a few started projects in. I finished a knit washcloth (yippee), decided I did't like two hats I started so ripped them out and started scarves. I used up one package of yarn (didn't have more of the same with me) so ended up starting another scarf with the 2nd hat I ripped out. It helped me get through 6 hours at the hospital. I probably have about 10 WIPs right now. The good news is more than half are half finished! Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I try to have a project near every chair and every room that I use. I agree TV can be a bore especially when DH keeps changing the channels. So I knit,in the car on the way to and from the cabin (5-6 hour drive), on the plane, early in the morning. I need one every place including the car. Yes, I get excited every time I finish a project, but there is always a new one to take its place. It keeps life interesting.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I usually have two or more projects going - such as a large project for home and a smaller more portable project to carry to doctors' offices, etc. No problem having a few going. You will finish them!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Aren't you the industrious one! I have decided to let go of knitting at least until noon today because my hands have been hurting so, will see if I keep that promise to myself.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

This is the Christmas Rule. A corollary of the rule is that once an item is started, it can change in mid-stream. Like the headband I started for GD which somehow morphed into a hat. Now if I run out of yarn. . . well you know the rest. : )


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm never satisfied with only one project going. Right now I have a pair of socks, a fair isle blanket for the granddaughter, a sweater for my daughter, and I'm sure if I looked further into my basket I might be find a UFO or 2...or 3.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think having several projects going at once is the right way to approach knitting. The knitting project that requires your utmost attention is perfect when you're home alone, the easy but fun one is great when out for a dental appointment or with a friend that you chit chat with. Then the pattern where the directions are confusing or one that you feel there's a better way to tackle a portion of it is perfect for when you're with a group of fellow knitters.

Enjoy..that's a great rule to break.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Good morning.
There are so many projects I would like to do at the same time that it's hard to decide which one to do first. I should do the same and start several at once. Good idea Ladies.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

glad I am not alone in the mega project's.


----------



## Shugrl (Mar 7, 2011)

Knitting is not on the back burner in my family. I am 62 and I have taught my daughter and my daughter-in-law (both in their 30s) how to knit. My daughter is teaching her daughter and son who are 10 and 8 to knit. Hopefully knitting will be carried on in my family. 

I also notice there are quite a few younger ones on this forum. I learned to knit when my daughter was a baby and I was a stay at home mom, but when the kids went to school and I went back to work, I stopped knitting until we were empty nesters. Now I am obsessed! Love it!!!!!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I always have 3 or 4 projects going at the same time. I get panicky if I am close to finishing a project and don't have something to work on. I too like haveing various levels of difficulty projects, that way I can pick what I want to work on depending on my mood.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

DOROTHY69 said:


> How lovely. Knitting and Mum is sleeping. . not many of the young ones these days will be able to do that. I think the art of knitting, is on the back burner for this generation. A wonderful art is going to be lost....... thank goodness for us remanents. that keep it going.


Knitting is really popular with the younger generation in my part of the United States, when I go to the yarn shops there are many young women there so don't give up hope it's becoming the new rage again. My friends 12 year old niece makes up here own crocheting patterns for little creatures and they are adorable.


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

I am trying not to impose silly rules on myself....as I get older I am attempting to free myself of self imposed problems. There are too many real difficulties in life we can't control. Go for it!


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 5, 2011)

gideonraven said:


> Knitting is certainly NOT on the back burner here in UK. Interest is flourishing .. many wonderful new knitting shops are springing up all over the country, where the stock and staff are amazing. Every time I visit one of these places I am amazed at the number of young people using them.
> At big textile shows acros the country the dedicated knitting stands are the most difficult to reach as the numbers using them are growing all the time. I hope this trend spreads to your side of the world soon


My 21-year-old daughter and 24-year-old daughter-in-law both crochet, and I am teaching them both to knit. They love it!

For the OP, I have:

WIPs
A shawl that is so difficult, I only work on it when I am alone.
A tank sweater for my daughter.
My first pair of socks.
An afghan for my sister-in-law.

UFOs
Fingerless gloves for my youngest niece.
A sweater for my oldest niece.

If I were to list all the items I have plans, patterns, yarn, and recipients lined up for, I'm sure I would frighten myself!


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

I had a great idea -- I thought. I have 8 projects in various stages of being finished. I planned to devote day 1 to the green sock, day 2 to the blue sock, day 3 to the scarf -- and just go down the line. And start all over again. That way everything would get finished eventually.
But it didn't work out that way. 
Some things are easy and portable. Others require more attention. And others call out to me. But they will get done -- at least the ones with deadlines.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I always have 5 or 6 WIP's! At the moment I have a hat (Christmas gift), 2 dishcloths, an afghan, 2 sweaters and a headband that I have designed to go with some fingerless mitts. And I have 5 dishcloths done but need to weave in ends. Oops I guess I'm over my own limit! I give away a lot of dishcloths. Everyone thinks they are so special and I like to have a stack of them on hand for the Holidays.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

eveningstar said:


> I had a great idea -- I thought. I have 8 projects in various stages of being finished. I planned to devote day 1 to the green sock, day 2 to the blue sock, day 3 to the scarf -- and just go down the line. And start all over again. That way everything would get finished eventually.
> But it didn't work out that way.
> Some things are easy and portable. Others require more attention. And others call out to me. But they will get done -- at least the ones with deadlines.


I tried this...it worked for awhile but...alas, even the best-layed plans sometimes end up by the way-side!


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Isis said:


> Yesterday I went to Joann's and bought 4 balls of yarn three of which are for Christmas gifts and one is for my pocketbook slippers, now I've broken my rules of only having one project on the go at anyone time, the project that I was doing is a pair of socks but since yesterday I've cast on and started two of the scarfs for Christmas and not only that DH bought me a full set of Boye interchangeable needles, I already had the Denise needles so now if I wanted to I could start both of my slippers!


Once in a while a rule can be broken. I am a one project at a time person...but have broken that rule once or twice. :wink:


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

ulrika said:


> I always have 3 or 4 projects going at the same time. I get panicky if I am close to finishing a project and don't have something to work on. I too like haveing various levels of difficulty projects, that way I can pick what I want to work on depending on my mood.


Ditto...I really need to have several projects going in order to not feel that "let-down" when something it finished. Although I love to finish my projects, I know exactly what you mean by panic! And I also need to have projects with varied levels of difficulty, to suit that day's mood!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm an underachiever--I only have three going. Two are baby afghans--first wasn't what the momma to be wanted in colors, the second is right on so that's what I'm working on. The third project is a kitty pad for the Payson, AZ Humane Society. They are scattered around the "play room" for the kitties. (I am a BAD kitty owner--my own cat, Nani, doesn't have one! But that's OK, I haven't explained to her what it is!).


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I HAD THIS RULE TOO. THE KEY WORD BEING "HAD." I TEND TO GET KIND OF MANIC ABOUT IT AND HAVE 6 PROJECTS GOING. ONCE IN A WHILE I HAVE TO REIGN MYSELF IN.


----------



## 12773 (Mar 21, 2011)

In the first place, the only one at a time mantra is not good for the creative impulse and I'll bet it came about when as a child you were scolded "you always start something and never finish anything". Maybe so, but when you want to try this and try that, order often goes by the wayside. 
I usually have 3 or 4 projects of varying degrees of difficulty. All 3-4 are in their own knitting bag so that whenever I go out the door, I have a suitable project handy. I find people and life much more interesting when my hands are busy.


----------



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL, rules were meant to be broken.


----------



## aje127 (Oct 6, 2011)

You Gals are WILD women!!!!!! I'd confuse myself if I had more than one going at a time.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

aje127 said:


> You Gals are WILD women!!!!!! I'd confuse myself if I had more than one going at a time.


Oh come on, get a little crazy!


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

My brain seems to only be content if I have more than one project going at the same time


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I'm seeing more and more younger people knitting on trains and elsewhere. Also, many of the newer knitting groups are teaching many young students who are delighted with both knitting and crocheting. Seems to me that it's coming back very strong. Now we need more stores carrying affordable yarn for the young ones.
Just my view.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I, too, like to have several things going at the same time, but I learned a painful lesson on a very simple slipper pattern. I was making "dorm boots" for my granddaughter with a bulky acrylic yarn with little decorative dots running through. I put it down for a few days and when I picked it up again, I couldn't tell where I was on the pattern...I hadn't written it down. When I tinked it back a few rows, the yarn just fluffed up so much that I REALLY couldn't find my place. The more I worked it, the worse it got! It took me days to figure it out. I just hope it matches the first slipper when I finish. From now on, I make notes to myself if I put something away for a bit! And I'm never going to use that yarn again.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm overwhelmed right now by projects!!!...LOL...I just started crocheting after over 30 years of NOT...and I went whole hog!!!!....LOL....already crocheted about 20 scarves and now started making hats and mittens to go with....it's driving me CRAZY!!!!....and I keep finding more and more patterns online!!!!....at first I couldn't read patterns but now I think I (almost) have them figured out!!!...LOL


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

EKK! I better get buzy, started and finished croched pumkin hat and a small pumkin yesterday, but right now my needles and hooks are empty.


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

freckles said:


> I'm seeing more and more younger people knitting on trains and elsewhere. Also, many of the newer knitting groups are teaching many young students who are delighted with both knitting and crocheting. Seems to me that it's coming back very strong. Now we need more stores carrying affordable yarn for the young ones.
> Just my view.


I couldn't agree more on pricing... 
After a gap in my knitting of 15 years, I'm horrified at the way prices for yarn have shot up.
Quite often these days, I go to charity shops, buy something hand knitted in the colour I want, and rip it back to make whatever it is I want to make.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

DOROTHY69 said:


> How lovely. Knitting and Mum is sleeping. . not many of the young ones these days will be able to do that. I think the art of knitting, is on the back burner for this generation. A wonderful art is going to be lost....... thank goodness for us remanents. that keep it going.


Not all of us are disinterested. I'm 28 and I have a friend that's 29, we both crochet, but I'm the only one that knits. I personally don't know of anyone younger than me that likes it. But not all of us are. :-D


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I was sitting at my desk a few days ago and realized that I have my "practice" needles and yarn in the drawer of my desk. I use this for when there's a question on a pattern that I think I might be able to work out...when theres a video on a technique I want to try... and then I have a square that I am checking the pattern, thats on my desk, I have 2 projects going in my work tote.. that tote goes every where with me. I have a project and lots of ideas, yarn, patterns next to my recliner in the living room.. and I'm picturing how I'm going to turn my spare room into my craft room..LOL I think I made it... I'm no longer a "oh this could be fun" knitter to a full blown.. "Oh man what took me so long to pick this back up knitter"... along with that comes more than a few projects going at the same time... to be honest I did think I would do 1 at a time.. and the samplers are for my practice but I need to switch from a more complicated project to a simpler one through out my day... keeps me knitting with out the frustration... I did learn something this week... knitting, patterns and cold medicine does not mix well..LOL


----------



## GrandmaPearl (Oct 11, 2011)

I love this forum, you all make me feel "normal". 
I also start different projects, like a simple one for when I am visiting and cannot concentrate and a more difficult one for quiet thinking times. I get bored with simple things.
I also have about 3 quilting projects going too. My hubby just shakes his head as I rip and then restart a project. I recently did that with a shrug sweater I had finished and just did not like how it fit or looked.
Right now I am enjoying working on a lap quilt made with all different 9 inch squares, different patterns, using up lots of my Lion Brand Wooleze yarn stash. It is fun to try new patterns and lugging the squares around is easier than having a large project on the needles.
I found the pattern online free..
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0592.html
Patch Sampler Throw

I need exercise and wish i could figure out a way to walk and knit at the same time, rather than sit and knit! So I often MAKE myself take a long walk or get on the treadmill before i allow myself to play with my projects.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I always have two or three projects going at a time. That way, when I get stuck on one, I have another to work on. My problem is, too much beautiful yarn. I promise myself "no more yarn until I use what I have". It lasts about a week.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

What a refreshing and timely topic for me. I am currently knitting a sweater in Homespun and I'm really enjoying it. However its just reverse stockinette-that's it! I have 3 sock patterns pending and I want to make a few pairs of fingerless gloves. I was really trying to just focus on the sweater
Your great responses have let me know I can go ahead and start one of the gloves!Thanks, I love this forum!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

The best part of multiple projects is that you finish something more often IF you continually work on all of them a little at a time. 

When I have a serious knitting day (always on a weekend), I divide my self-imposed work schedule up into time slots for each project I have going. I finished TWO scarves yesterday, so can now start something new to replace them. I'm making good progress on all my other current pieces, too.


----------



## OHSue (Oct 22, 2011)

I limit myself to 3 things at a time, but have no problem totally dumping a project if it 'ages' too long.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rules were made to be broken, and this hurts no one...well maybe you will all the work ahead, but isn't it nice that it's fun work not work work.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Reading about your Rule, I have to admit that I have never
adhered to such. I won't reveal how many projects at the same time I am in to but the numbers are not small.
Enjoy your new project.
Just finished a Sock after not having kmitted any for MANY years. Did not use a Pattern and of course had to unravel
twice (Heel part). Otherwise knitting is like bicycling, you can never "unlearn".


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

I am trying so hard to stick to the one thing at a time" rule, but I am really struggling to do so! I think I'm afraid it will be like reading.....if I put a book down, before I finish it, and start another it seems that I never get back to the one I put down. I've almost got myself convinced that it won't be like that at all


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

How do you ever finish anything? :roll:


----------



## Cay (Aug 11, 2011)

Love it love it, I've always opted to crochet instead of knit due to getting bored or tired of a project knitting is so slow. never thought to have a few projects going at once to keep interested. I have a couple crochet pojects going now and will try the knit ones I want to do for Christmas soon. thanks ladies.


----------



## Cay (Aug 11, 2011)

You go girl


Homeshppr said:


> The best part of multiple projects is that you finish something more often IF you continually work on all of them a little at a time.
> 
> When I have a serious knitting day (always on a weekend), I divide my self-imposed work schedule up into time slots for each project I have going. I finished TWO scarves yesterday, so can now start something new to replace them. I'm making good progress on all my other current pieces, too.


----------



## sewsalot (Sep 4, 2011)

Well thank goodness I am not alone. I have the same rule and am ashamed to admit there are several projects going on in my crochet bag right now. I guess my new rule will be to finish all the projects I have started. LOL
P.S I get board if I work with the same color too long, fickle I guess.


----------



## sewsalot (Sep 4, 2011)

I love doing scarves, it's like a guilty pleasure for me. INSTANT GRATIFICATION LOL


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

You ladies make me feel better! I have 4 project in progress with problems that have to be solved to finish. Also, I hate to sew parts together! aarrrrrggghhhh! I try to get a project finished before beginning another....now I have four? How'd that happen??? And yes, I have three or four books in progress too....I figure it keeps my memory exercising... The memory is waning.

I'm wondering if Jessica Jean or Donna or Dreamweaver have a house for sale or rent down the street--I might need to move.....


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

HooraY..
Rules are meant to be Broken..
I think I have about 10 projects going!!! LOL


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

I can not count all of the knitting projects I have in progress. Each one has it's own corner. Where I sit determines which project I work on. Dish cloths in the kitchen by my chair. Baby blanket in living room by my chair (no baby coming up that I know of but I liked the pattern). Scarf in the basement rec room etc.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I certainly have two projects on the go one in-doors and one the car. The car bag is either bootees or prem baby hats which I am knitting for a Gambian charity.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I always have a dish cloth on the needles. Mindless knitting. And now I have one cloth, a prayer cloth, a sock and a slipper on needles. If only I had enough time to knit 16 hours a day, I might could get something finished. =) But as the saying goes, a Woman's work is never done! =)


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Always have 3 or 4 going at once. Some crochet and some knitting.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

they say there are 3 million of us in the USA and growing so keep going --- we are IN this year------ and don't forget to pass it on!!!


----------



## sewsalot (Sep 4, 2011)

I knew I loved that saying.


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

I all ways have 3 or more projects going at the same time. I not only have knitting projects going but crochet and cross stitching going. So if I get board at one I can do the other.
Keeps me on my toes. I have all of my christmas gifts done and now starting on next years christmas gifts.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

I knit prayer shawls for church and Hats for the local Senior Center. I just learned how to knit socks. This is a scarf I finished recently.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

bonmouse65 said:


> Honestly, I don't see how anyone can do just one project at a time. I tried that but I get really bored quickly - if not the pattern, then the yarn -- I like to have one going that is quick and easy and one that is difficult and requires counting and all that but I can't stay with it long. I think that is our "job" to have more than one going at a time.  (actually, I have several easy and a couple of difficult at the same time - well, why not, if you are going to have all that yarn sitting around, why not put some of it to work.) HA!


I agree. How can anyone do just one project at a time. LOL

I call the switching, changing crayons... like when I was a little kid and played with different colored crayons; one gets bored with one color... so switch. LOL For me, it's the same thing.

Yeahhh!! Put that yarn to work. Crack that whip.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry It got so big I don't know how to decrease the size.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Isis said:


> Yesterday I went to Joann's and bought 4 balls of yarn three of which are for Christmas gifts and one is for my pocketbook slippers, now I've broken my rules of only having one project on the go at anyone time, the project that I was doing is a pair of socks but since yesterday I've cast on and started two of the scarfs for Christmas and not only that DH bought me a full set of Boye interchangeable needles, I already had the Denise needles so now if I wanted to I could start both of my slippers!


You are a bad girl!! Imagine working on several projects at the same time.

For your punishment, we are going to take all your knitting needles from you... and hide them for ahhh three... no, six months.

Do you feel better now that you're being punished? hummm?


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

just more beauty to look at--- I don't know how to reduce either maybe someone will explain in a moment!!!


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

sasvermont said:


> I have at least six going at all times. Joking of course. I often knit before I sleep. It tires my eyes and relaxes my mind.
> 
> I may have MORE than six going.....tisk, tisk.


Hmm I never thought of knitting to relax me before sleep. I have trouble falling asleep. Thank you for your suggestion.

:thumbup:


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

I couldn't manage with just one project, I'd get bored with the colour. I'm currently working on 6 projects, with a pair of mittens still to start, but I'm also waiting for some big crochet hooks to arrive so I can make some scarves for Christmas presents.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

eveningstar said:


> I had a great idea -- I thought. I have 8 projects in various stages of being finished. I planned to devote day 1 to the green sock, day 2 to the blue sock, day 3 to the scarf -- and just go down the line. And start all over again. That way everything would get finished eventually.
> But it didn't work out that way.
> Some things are easy and portable. Others require more attention. And others call out to me. But they will get done -- at least the ones with deadlines.


What I try to do--and it almost always works--is finish a UFO then start a new project--then finish a UFO--and so on alternating. I have cut my UFOs and WIPs down from fourteen to five . This way I still get to start a new project.

Karen


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

sasvermont said:


> I have at least six going at all times. I keep a couple in my car, a couple in the living room, a couple in the bedroom. I know, it's sad, isn't it. I knit when I have down time - anytime. My Mom is in a nursing facility and when I visit her there is often not much to say, so I knit. She sleeps, I knit. Also, TV is such a bore these days that I often knit when watching. And the bedroom, well, it's none of your business. Joking of course. I often knit before I sleep. It tires my eyes and relaxes my mind.
> 
> I may have MORE than six going.....tisk, tisk.


You're right about TV. I think that the volume of knitting I'm turning out is a statement about the quality of today's tv programming!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Isis said:


> Yesterday I went to Joann's and bought 4 balls of yarn three of which are for Christmas gifts and one is for my pocketbook slippers, now I've broken my rules of only having one project on the go at anyone time, the project that I was doing is a pair of socks but since yesterday I've cast on and started two of the scarfs for Christmas and not only that DH bought me a full set of Boye interchangeable needles, I already had the Denise needles so now if I wanted to I could start both of my slippers!


You will be fine. Don't worry about having too many projects going at once. You will get them all done. I look forward to the day when I can just sit and knit......that may happen when I finally retire. So for now.....you just enjoy your knitting.
Blessings...Elaine


----------



## Jan (Jan 17, 2011)

I am knitting a very long time their must b something wrong with me I just knit one thing at a time my daughter can start 4-5 thing at once I have to try and start another sweater. I am
working on the sleeves now of a sweater but I think I will start another sweater. I live in so fl. and I knit for my granddaughters they live in NJ I guess u can teach an old dog new tricks lol jan


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL.. Me too.. Mt biggest pile is next to the couch!!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

How did u like doing that scarf?? I stared it a while ago and gave up...


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hooray for Multitasking!!!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh THats wonderful!!!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL..
Thay have those little knit bags that attach to your belt so you can walk or stand and knit... LOL
Just watch out for the curbs.. LOL


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea how many I have going. When I need another needle and it's not in my rack, I go on the hunt in my tote bags to find one, but what I find is something that I had started, got a long way on mostly, then started another project and forgot about the one i just found. There are many cases of 'finding' projects in the works, most I dig out and continue on with, some I rip out and pretend they never existed. Then I go buy more yarn!! I may be in trouble, but I don't smoke, drink, gamble, or chase women--maybe cause I ama woman, but I don't do a lot of stuff that takes a lot of money. Knitting may be what keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I only ever have one project and if I don't finish it I can't start another one!! That's just how I am and can't change now at my age!! :roll: 

Pam


----------



## CottonJenn (Aug 31, 2011)

I too have more than one going at a time. It helps break up the monotiny of boring plain projects.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

The only thing I watch on TV is Jeopardy. then I knit. TV is so not entertaining.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Isis said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I went to Joann's and bought 4 balls of yarn three of which are for Christmas gifts and one is for my pocketbook slippers, now I've broken my rules of only having one project on the go at anyone time, the project that I was doing is a pair of socks but since yesterday I've cast on and started two of the scarfs for Christmas and not only that DH bought me a full set of Boye interchangeable needles, I already had the Denise needles so now if I wanted to I could start both of my slippers!
> ...


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I have several things going on at one time. If I get bored with something, or am working on straight needles and want to switch to circulars, I will move to the next project for awhile.

I admire those who can start and finish one item at a time, though! It takes a lot of self-discipline to do that.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> How did u like doing that scarf?? I stared it a while ago and gave up...


I was on vacation in Sonora, Cal and stopped by the Knit by Hand knitting store and she suggested that I "sit and knit" So I went in and stayed all afternoon while hubby went to the train museum. I asked her to teach me how to knit it on circular needles needles because I was having trouble with the dps falling out. That worked great.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> I have several things going on at one time. If I get bored with something, or am working on straight needles and want to switch to circulars, I will move to the next project for awhile.
> 
> I admire those who can start and finish one item at a time, though! It takes a lot of self-discipline to do that.


I am glad I do one at a time as, I am working on some very boring items and if I moved on to something else, I would have a box of WIP's. :lol: :lol:

Pam


----------



## osbornlo (Feb 12, 2011)

do you like the Denise needles? I have a early version of the interchangeable set and would only use them as a last resort. Maybe the newer versions are better? I understand about having more than 1 project in the works. I actually stress if I get too much going yet I have a friend who says she always has about 10 projects in various stages of work. I can't see how she can stand it. I must be something in our DNA. ;-)


----------



## Jean in VA (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a question for all of you who have multiple projects ongoing simultaneously: how do you keep track of where you are so when you pick up a project you haven't worked on recently there isn't a long "reentry" time to figure it out? Or do you all knit so much that this just isn't a problem?


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my! I guess I'm still a newbie! I have two projects, one of which I stopped as the grandmother didn't like the colors. The other is the new one, same pattern--different colors. After I finish the new one, I'll head back to the unfinished one. I'm soooooooo much a beginner!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Caroleesue said:


> I knit prayer shawls for church and Hats for the local Senior Center. I just learned how to knit socks. This is a scarf I finished recently.


That is one beautiful scarf. Is there a way that you can share the pattern? I would love to have it. I can see this widened and made into a shawl.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I mark my patters to know where I am. I don't usually have that complicated of a pattern at any time.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi All...As I read this you all have inspired me to start a new shawl for a Christmas gift and a pair of fingerless gloves I just printed up for ME!! Thanks so much. I thought it was too much to have a few projects going at once and now I feel really, really good about joining you.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

DOROTHY69 said:


> How lovely. Knitting and Mum is sleeping. . not many of the young ones these days will be able to do that. I think the art of knitting, is on the back burner for this generation. A wonderful art is going to be lost....... thank goodness for us remanents. that keep it going.


For most of this generation, I think you're right. My 18 yr old granddaughter moved back here and I saw her today at church. We talked for a long time and she wants me to teach her crocheting. I think after that (she's very creative) I can get her to learn knitting. Then, that generation will at least have a start on the arts! I'm so proud of her wanting to learn.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

DOROTHY69 said:


> How lovely. Knitting and Mum is sleeping. . not many of the young ones these days will be able to do that. I think the art of knitting, is on the back burner for this generation. A wonderful art is going to be lost....... thank goodness for us remanents. that keep it going.


i was just saying to a friend that i'm afraid that knitting & crocheting will be lost arts - what kid wants to sit down today with needles when they have a texting phone in one hand and a lap top in the other? makes me very sad!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> DOROTHY69 said:
> 
> 
> > How lovely. Knitting and Mum is sleeping. . not many of the young ones these days will be able to do that. I think the art of knitting, is on the back burner for this generation. A wonderful art is going to be lost....... thank goodness for us remanents. that keep it going.
> ...


that's fabulous! give her lots of encouragement!


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

You act like you have never multitasked before - time to learn how. By now you must realize from the other replies that your statement sounds silly to the rest of us - like you want a reward or something.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

Mary Smith said:


> You act like you have never multitasked before - time to learn how. By now you must realize from the other replies that your statement sounds silly to the rest of us - like you want a reward or something.


who "you"?


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

It depends on what kind of knitter. The one who enjoys the process, or the one that wants the project done-now! I have many different projects going at once. Often wonder where a certain size needle is, and have it on a project. So give the project something else to be on (maybe a stitch holder) until that size can come back to it's original owner.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I always have several projects going. Right now I have one quilt in progress, plus multiple tops waiting for me to quilt them. Not to mention the many waiting for me to start. Tatting in my bag for Christmas gifts plus 2 knitting projects and finally I am in the middle of crocheting an afghan. There are just too many great patterns that I can't wait to finish something before starting the next project. I do finish projects, just not as many as I start.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I love to start projects getting them finished is a different story... I have 2 knitting projects, 0 crochet projects, and about 6-8 cross stitch projects I've started. And I haven't finished a cross stitch in 5 years... I'm really, really, REALLY bad about starting something and not finishing it.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

My husband can't understand having more than one project or starting socks and ripping out to use the yarn for scarfs before socks are doen. I smile sweetly and suggest that he learn to knit so he CAN understand as I pick up a different project from one I was working. LOL


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Back in 1975 my mom was very ill and in the hospital. I took knitting or darning or mending every day and kept her company while she slept. It was a comfort to her to wake for a few minutes and see me there. Your mom may feel the same way.


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

I have only ever knitted one pair of socks. They were for my Dad, and he got each sock three years apart. I hated knitting them, they were just stocking stitch in a very dull grey, worked on incredibly fine dpns. Although he adores them, and tells me they are wonderfully warm... after that amount of effort, I don't think I'll ever knit another pair.


----------



## Patricia45 (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh boy am I glad to hear I am not the only one who has several knitting projects going at one time.....I have at this time 6 going and try and work on each one sometime during the week...sure don't want to get bored with doing one. Makes my knitting projects fun.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading all these posts. I currently have 2 crochet, 3 knit, and 1 cross stitch projects
going. I'm about to start a knitted hat because someone gave me 1 skein of interesting yarn. Why not??? They'll all get finished sooner or later.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

DebraPryor said:


> I have only ever knitted one pair of socks. They were for my Dad, and he got each sock three years apart. I hated knitting them, they were just stocking stitch in a very dull grey, worked on incredibly fine dpns. Although he adores them, and tells me they are wonderfully warm... after that amount of effort, I don't think I'll ever knit another pair.


i used to make argyle socks for boyfriends in high school - as soon as i finished the pair and presented them - they (the boyfriends) were gone! hmmmm!


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

The sign of a true crafter, whether it be knitting, crocheting, etc., is a project bag by every comfortable chair in the house


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Isis said:


> Yesterday I went to Joann's and bought 4 balls of yarn three of which are for Christmas gifts and one is for my pocketbook slippers, now I've broken my rules of only having one project on the go at anyone time, the project that I was doing is a pair of socks but since yesterday I've cast on and started two of the scarfs for Christmas and not only that DH bought me a full set of Boye interchangeable needles, I already had the Denise needles so now if I wanted to I could start both of my slippers!


I think rules are rules because of the exceptions to them, at least in grammar anyway, so think of your projects as exceptions to the rule. Does that work for you?


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

I think you would be surprised to know how many younger people are knitting now. I worked in a college town and the LYS always seemed to have college students in there buying yarn to knit scarves. My daughter went to Marquette University and used to have knitting classes for her dorm floor because so many other students had seen her knitting and wanted to learn. I am so pleased to see this happening. We cannot let it be a dying art. My new granddaughter has many nice handknit items now made by both her mom and me. It's great!!!


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

I have 7 projects that need finishing (a sweater and a vest for me, an afghan (every block is a different pattern, just needs to be put together, ugh!) and another sock that needs a mate! My "new rule" was I had to finish one of my works in progress before starting a new one so I finished the "Nine to Five" socks last week then started a baby sweater, booties and baby blanket!!!


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

And having multiple projects on the needles at the same time is a problem...how????????


----------



## Giddy Granny (Feb 17, 2011)

I think we need some "like" buttons on here. I would "like" every comment so far!!! And I feel a lot better knowing I'm not the only one with multiple projects going.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Amen to that.. I totally agree!!!

Knit On !!!!!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Do you suppose there are rehab places like Betty Ford for knitters and crocheters who are on over-drive? From what I'm reading on this blog, it's almost scary to see how many people get addicted to yarn and needles. Will it happen to me? What are the warning signs? Is there a cure or do you just hope to go into remission? I recently bought 9 hanks of beautiful yarn at Tuesday Morning because the colors were so gorgeous and because the yarn was so lovely to the touch that I wound up spending about $75, and I haven't yet figured out what to do except look at it and feel it. Somebody come get me before I lose myself in this stuff!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Do you suppose there are rehab places like Betty Ford for knitters and crocheters who are on over-drive? From what I'm reading on this blog, it's almost scary to see how many people get addicted to yarn and needles. Will it happen to me? What are the warning signs? Is there a cure or do you just hope to go into remission? I recently bought 9 hanks of beautiful yarn at Tuesday Morning because the colors were so gorgeous and because the yarn was so lovely to the touch that I wound up spending about $75, and I haven't yet figured out what to do except look at it and feel it. Somebody come get me before I lose myself in this stuff!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh No.. There is No cure and we don't want one!!!


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Do you suppose there are rehab places like Betty Ford for knitters and crocheters who are on over-drive? From what I'm reading on this blog, it's almost scary to see how many people get addicted to yarn and needles. Will it happen to me? What are the warning signs? Is there a cure or do you just hope to go into remission? I recently bought 9 hanks of beautiful yarn at Tuesday Morning because the colors were so gorgeous and because the yarn was so lovely to the touch that I wound up spending about $75, and I haven't yet figured out what to do except look at it and feel it. Somebody come get me before I lose myself in this stuff!


Might have been at one time. They probably went out of business since no knitter/crafter/crocheter would enroll. The warning signs of addiction include the pure joy you feel when knitting and completing a project. It is a lovely kind of joy that does no one any harm and is fun to share. The only downside I could see would be if you look up and your children are still waiting for lunch or something like that. But then we are as addicted to bringing joy to our children as we are to our crafting that we wouldn't let that happen either. Enjoy!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> Oh No.. There is No cure and we don't want one!!!


AMEN!!


----------



## love2crochet (Jul 20, 2011)

Im the same way I started an oval tablecloth crocheted and stopped , then I started a table topper I kinda like doing that ,i get bored doing the same pattern for a long time on the same project it gives me a break :-D :lol: :mrgreen: :lol: charlie


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like Heaven to me!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Mary Smith said:


> You act like you have never multitasked before - time to learn how. By now you must realize from the other replies that your statement sounds silly to the rest of us - like you want a reward or something.


Doesn't sound silly to me! Not everyone is capable of multi-tasking. Even if it's a choice, there's nothing silly about not multi-tasking.

Scientists have found that multi-taskers find they can work at several things at the same time, but unfortunately, so the scientists say, the end result is usually better if more concentration is given to one task rather than several at one time. (case in point: texting, cell phone talking and having car accidents). I am a huge multi-tasker- have to be because of my business and home life. However, if I want something to be "perfect" in my view, I find I do have to put more focus on it.

I didn't hear her asking for a reward. Let's give those who can't or won't multi-task some room in what we consider "norm city". There's room for all of us.


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

I know this is about multiple projects which I have mANY IN ALL THE DIFFERNT NEEDLEWORK STYLES i DO ..BUT HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT THE POCKETBOOK SLIPPERS YOU MW
ENTIONED MY MOM USED TO DO SOME THAT LOOKED LIKE A LITTLE POCKETBOOK BUT WER REALLY STRETCHY AND FIT MULTI SIZES i WOULD LOVE TO GET THE PATTERN


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jean in VA said:


> I have a question for all of you who have multiple projects ongoing simultaneously: how do you keep track of where you are so when you pick up a project you haven't worked on recently there isn't a long "reentry" time to figure it out? Or do you all knit so much that this just isn't a problem?


Trying to figure out where I am on the pattern adds to the excitement of knitting! Actually I mark the pattern.....but then I only have five projects going.... :-(


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

gk said:


> Jean in VA said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question for all of you who have multiple projects ongoing simultaneously: how do you keep track of where you are so when you pick up a project you haven't worked on recently there isn't a long "reentry" time to figure it out? Or do you all knit so much that this just isn't a problem?
> ...


Only 5? (Chuckle) I only have two I'm working on at the same time, but give me a couple of weeks and a few LYS visits and I'll have caught up with most everyone.

When I stay away from a project for a while, I put yellow sticky notes on the pattern page with a short notation of which row I'm on. Then, if I have to store the pattern, I know where I left off.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Mary Smith said:
> 
> 
> > You act like you have never multitasked before - time to learn how. By now you must realize from the other replies that your statement sounds silly to the rest of us - like you want a reward or something.
> ...


You said it just right. There is room for all of us and all our various means and methods of approaching our wonderful crafts.


----------



## maryhop (Aug 28, 2011)

Quite the contrary here. The younger generation, say 16 to 25 or 30 are doing a lot of knitting.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Mary Smith said:
> 
> 
> > You act like you have never multitasked before - time to learn how. By now you must realize from the other replies that your statement sounds silly to the rest of us - like you want a reward or something.
> ...


Nicely said, KnitPicker. Being a fairly new knitter, and having neither the desire or the comfort level to have several projects going at once, I found Mary's remark a bit offensive. And I'm certain that others don't feel that she needs to/or should speak for them regarding what they consider silly. I've seen more negative comments on this forum in the last day or two, that I'm wondering what is 'in the air' lately! As the saying goes, perhaps some folks should just 'tend to their own knitting'. LOL

There IS room for all of us and those of us that appreciate the helpful people here and those of us that like to be of help to others should be able to feel comfortable asking, answering and interacting. No one should have to be concerned with undue criticism. {stepping down off my soap box now }


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have not found to many rules that can't be broken.


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Your cat is gorgeous...is it an Abysinian (sp?)


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I like to say that "Spice is the variety of life", so spice life up with more yarn, more patterns, more yip, more color. there is a reason for breaking rules...so don't make rules then you cannot feel quilty for breaking them.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Okay, guys. You may have seen posts from me saying I work in boxes and have to have one item finished before I begin the next. Well...thank you KPers....I have now realised it is normal to have many things on the go. I have a dress going (but, hey, I don't need it until next winter, June-ish in Australia) but one of my workmates just told me she was pregnant, so immediately I began bootees! Now I know another workmate is pregnant, so I need to begin a cot quilt. Multi-tasking it is. I just need to cope with my own obsessive-compulsive need to finish all tasks immediately. Knowing there are KPers out there who cope with this, I'm sure I can do it. Wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> Okay, guys. You may have seen posts from me saying I work in boxes and have to have one item finished before I begin the next. Well...thank you KPers....I have now realised it is normal to have many things on the go. I have a dress going (but, hey, I don't need it until next winter, June-ish in Australia) but one of my workmates just told me she was pregnant, so immediately I began bootees! Now I know another workmate is pregnant, so I need to begin a cot quilt. Multi-tasking it is. I just need to cope with my own obsessive-compulsive need to finish all tasks immediately. Knowing there are KPers out there who cope with this, I'm sure I can do it. Wish me luck! :thumbup:


I'm sure we all do! All the best with all your projects!


----------



## Miss Caty (Jul 8, 2011)

My standard is having a project (or two) at work for lunch breaks and a project (or three) at home for working on there so that I don't have to carry things back and forth.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Miss Caty said:


> My standard is having a project (or two) at work for lunch breaks and a project (or three) at home for working on there so that I don't have to carry things back and forth.


Nothing wrong with that. It sounds sensible to me. I have a knitting bag in which I have two or three projects(small) in then. Wherever I go, I just take the bag with me. Sometimes it's just upstairs to the bedroom. My challenge is trying to finish the projects in the bag,but I usually am adding to it at some point.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

Orilliaknitter said:


> BubbyIssaquah said:
> 
> 
> > Do you suppose there are rehab places like Betty Ford for knitters and crocheters who are on over-drive? From what I'm reading on this blog, it's almost scary to see how many people get addicted to yarn and needles. Will it happen to me? What are the warning signs? Is there a cure or do you just hope to go into remission? I recently bought 9 hanks of beautiful yarn at Tuesday Morning because the colors were so gorgeous and because the yarn was so lovely to the touch that I wound up spending about $75, and I haven't yet figured out what to do except look at it and feel it. Somebody come get me before I lose myself in this stuff!
> ...


i totally agree, Orillia!


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

The pattern for the scarf includes a pattern for a shawl


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

U R right. There is so much garbage on TV now. I don't want to see it. I record a couple of shows that come on too late at night for me [I'm still working.]; but mostly I put on a music channel with whatever kind of music I'm in the mood for and knit away. 
Right now, I'm trying to learn "Angel Wings" cables. I make a scarf to learn the ins and outs of the pattern before I tackle the actual garment. I want to incorporate them into a chunky relaxed sweater for the Big Guy. At this point, I might just go ahead and make the bloody thing plain stockingnette just to get it finished! :x

I made the entire pattern---30 rows of 26 stitches---one time; now I'm trying to repeat it for the next part of this bloody scarf. We're going to have plenty of scarves this winter with me learning new stitches...

There is too much counting for this pattern. I wish I remembered where I put the chart. Maybe I'll just go back to Knittingfool.com and print the chart out again. It's become a ritual: knit, tink, re-knit, frog, re-knit again, knit more, tink, re-knit more, frog, re-knit more again... :twisted:


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> ..........Maybe I'll just go back to Knittingfool.com and print the chart out again. It's become a ritual: knit, tink, re-knit, frog, re-knit again, knit more, tink, re-knit more, frog, re-knit more again... :twisted:


Am I dim, living on the wrong side of the pond, or just out of date?

What do 'tink' and 'frog' mean?


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Grandma Pearl :

There is a pattern for a historic reproduction "knitting apron" It has pockets at the bottom of the apron that are deep enough to hold yarn and needles and all that. It was specifically made so that women walking between farm houses or visiting, could knit as they walked along. I volunteer at a local museum and one of the women knits and spins and always has one on and I've seen her knitting as she walks along - so it can be done! :-D


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

tink, backwards knit - pull out one stitch at a time
frog rip-it rip-it (kind of like the sound the frog makes  ) pull out a whole row at a time.

I was baffled too! now I kind of like the words, less painful that way


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks alucalind
It all makes sense now

Debra


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm a newly returned to knitting person, so, I have a small piece of paper that I write: 123456 on it over and over. (That is the number of rows in the pattern). As I finish each row, I cross off that number. Works for me.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd like to know how long you could have lived by that rule?! I like to have simple projects I can do while watching television, and complicated ones for times when I can concentrate and be undisturbed. And I keep an ongoing sock in my car for anytime I have to wait for an appointment, or sit through a meeting. Somehow, eventually, most things get finished!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd like to know how long you could have lived by that rule?! I like to have simple projects I can do while watching television, and complicated ones for times when I can concentrate and be undisturbed. And I keep an ongoing sock in my car for anytime I have to wait for an appointment, or sit through a meeting. Somehow, eventually, most things get finished!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

knittingbee--your response brought back tears to my eyes! Just last December, I did the very same thing. Every day for 3 months I went to be with my mom in the hospital or hospice facility. I would sit and knit, chat with her when she was awake and just be there when she was sleeping. I lost my mom last December 23rd but I find that memory to be very special!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

luvs2knit47 said:


> Your cat is gorgeous...is it an Abysinian (sp?)


If you mean my cat no she's a Domestic short hair mixed with some other breed of undetermined origin


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhha! She's a "pure bred alley cat"! At least, that's what we tell Nani! :O)


----------



## judithh (Apr 16, 2011)

I love the sweater in your avatar.


----------



## judithh (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, and here in the states, knitting has seemed to resurge in popularity. They're even teaching it to kids in some schools.


----------



## joyceannellen (Oct 22, 2011)

Isis said:


> Yesterday I went to Joann's and bought 4 balls of yarn three of which are for Christmas gifts and one is for my pocketbook slippers, now I've broken my rules of only having one project on the go at anyone time, the project that I was doing is a pair of socks but since yesterday I've cast on and started two of the scarfs for Christmas and not only that DH bought me a full set of Boye interchangeable needles, I already had the Denise needles so now if I wanted to I could start both of my slippers!


I wish I had your self control. I have projects started several years ago and haven't finished. Having a few projects going at the same time that are Christmas presents is not terrible but necessary. I felt better having unfinished projects when I met a woman at my LYS and she was trying to finish a sweater she started in the 70's. I don't feel so bad now. :thumbup:


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I can't do it....I have to finish what I start or I won't finish. I will lay it down, start something new and never get back to it. So I am training myself to finish what I start. That's probably why I choose fast, simple, easy projects.


I find I lose focus if I have too many going at once. I was finishing up a pair of socks for my mother and started a hat for my DIL. I was uncomfortable with the split attention. I like to get really immersed in the project. I am the same with books. When I am reading a book, I go there. I am part of the experience. My DH drives me crazy reading while watching television. He can't be really experiencing either one. So I have decided that I will do only one project at a time. The next one is stacked ready, and I pet the yarn as I go by.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

templetb said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > I can't do it....I have to finish what I start or I won't finish. I will lay it down, start something new and never get back to it. So I am training myself to finish what I start. That's probably why I choose fast, simple, easy projects.
> ...


That is what I have got to learn. I need to finish one project before I start another. I envy those that have such a long attention span. My DH can also read the paper or a book and watch TV at the same time. I can not do that but I can knit during a baseball, football game etc as long as he doesn't go channel surfing. I can tune the games out as I am not that much into sports. I can't get it through his head that the only reason my girlfriends and I went to the highschool games is that is where the boys were on Friday nights. He doesn't get it!! Why would I do that if I didn't care for the game or the way it was played?


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW! I have at least 9 WIP at all times. I just finished 3 sweaters and immediately started 3 more. I have so many I want to make that I may up my projects to 12 WIPs. And then my grandson dropped the hint that he had "outgrown" the last pair of socks and was in need of another!


----------



## GrandmaPearl (Oct 11, 2011)

I am so uncoordinated, I can see i all now, me flat on my face while trying to knit and walk at the same time. Maybe when i was younger i could have tried that. For now.. I will sit and knit as a reward for having exercised or walked earlier in the day! 


alucalind said:


> Hey Grandma Pearl :
> 
> There is a pattern for a historic reproduction "knitting apron" It has pockets at the bottom of the apron that are deep enough to hold yarn and needles and all that. It was specifically made so that women walking between farm houses or visiting, could knit as they walked along. I volunteer at a local museum and one of the women knits and spins and always has one on and I've seen her knitting as she walks along - so it can be done! :-D


 ;-)


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

judithh said:


> Yes, and here in the states, knitting has seemed to resurge in popularity. They're even teaching it to kids in some schools.


so happy to hear that!


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL!!! The first time I had to frog I almost had a panic attack!!! But, finally figured out how to get it going again~~~WHEW~~~


----------



## lovie219 (Oct 2, 2011)

So i do not feel so alone. I currently have 4 projects going at once. 
1. an afghan- that i consider my main project.

2. i am teaching myself to knit socks; so i have 2 sock projects going. i work on them then rip them apart, and start over ;o

3. i found a pattern in a magazine for some wristlets and a cowl. Fun fun fun.

sigh.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

OK, about frogging! When one rips out a bunch of rows (gribbit, gribbit) how on earth do you make sure you have picked up all the stitches? I had to frog several rows the other day but was really concerned. Thus, I did it one stitch at a time. Took quite awhile but at least I have all them on there.


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Phew! So glad to hear how many of you have lots of projects on the go at once...I do as well....I kept thinking of a dear friend's words to me - "you have the lowest boredom threshold of anyone on this planet!" and wondering if it applied to my many knitting projects. But I AM going to finish these projects! (Usually I get to the sewing part and stop - sometimes I cajole my wonderful mum to sew them up for me).


----------



## Granny24 (Apr 4, 2011)

Try using a life line.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

DebraPryor said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > ..........Maybe I'll just go back to Knittingfool.com and print the chart out again. It's become a ritual: knit, tink, re-knit, frog, re-knit again, knit more, tink, re-knit more, frog, re-knit more again... :twisted:
> ...


tink is knit backwards. It's when U take out one stitch at a time
Rip-it! Rip-it! rip-it! = "frogging". If U say it fast, you sound like a denizen of the pond. Taking a whole mess of sts out to fix a mistake.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> DebraPryor said:
> 
> 
> > Dsynr said:
> ...


I love this! I never heard the expression "tink" before I read it on this thread yesterday. I love it! I have done much 'tinking'. Good to know there's a name for it! LOL


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Juleen said:


> OK, about frogging! When one rips out a bunch of rows (gribbit, gribbit) how on earth do you make sure you have picked up all the stitches? I had to frog several rows the other day but was really concerned. Thus, I did it one stitch at a time. Took quite awhile but at least I have all them on there.


Use a lifeline: a length of waste yarn or other thread thru the sts at the beg of the patt or every x# of rows. If U have to frog, U have no lost sts, see?


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Juleen said:
> 
> 
> > OK, about frogging! When one rips out a bunch of rows (gribbit, gribbit) how on earth do you make sure you have picked up all the stitches? I had to frog several rows the other day but was really concerned. Thus, I did it one stitch at a time. Took quite awhile but at least I have all them on there.
> ...


A lifeline! That's ingenious and THAT'S why I love this place! So much awesome input. I learn so much here, I love it!!
:-D


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Dsynr--you make me feel so much better! When I first found this website (several months ago) I also had never heard the expressions "frogging" or "tinking". You gals correct me if I'm wrong but: frogging means to unravel a goodly amount of your knitting, as in "ripit, ripit ripit". Tinking means to unravel only a smallish amount. If you look at the work "tink" it is the word "knit" backwards. I have absolutely no idea who on earth came up with these terms but they do give me a little smile when I'm performing these rather depressing actions!


----------



## GrandmaPearl (Oct 11, 2011)

Right now I have been doing both tink and frog. Cannot for the lifeof me get a pattern to work, one which i have knitted before. Next time i will have a glass of wine first and try again.


Dsynr said:


> DebraPryor said:
> 
> 
> > Dsynr said:
> ...


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

lindakaren said:


> I always have 2 going so as not to get tired of one. Like having the upstairs book and the downstairs book.


you gals (& guys) have inspired me - i have a Christmas stocking going for my new great granddaughter (10 mos) but today i started a poncho & hat for her - she lives in New Orleans and although it doesn't get terribly cold like here in the Northeast it still gets chilly - so i'm thinking she will probably need the poncho before the Christmas stocking - i'll go from one to the other - i'm really all juiced up now that i have 2 projects going . . . .
as always, thanx guys!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Joyceannellen - I'm just now finishing up (or actually working on again) a crochet lace tablecloth that I started in the mid 80's! I had the thread and it was sitting in my shed, so I'm finishing it for someone else. It was so long ago that I had to reverse engineer the pattern and figure it out from what was already made.

I think I also have an afghan that I lost interest in and now have lost the pattern. Eventually, they either get done or get undone and the yarn re-worked into something else.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks, Dsynr! That's a great idea. I should have thought of that but didn't! You gals are "da best"!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I broke the rules, too. Not only bought new yarn, but started three new projects. On the plus side, I did finish a shrug, scarf, and shawl. I guess that gave me permission to start some new ones, but I am just spinning my wheels if I continue to do this every time I finish something. I am hopeless!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

rule broken--what can I say


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Isn't there a saying about idle hands and idle minds?? None of us will ever have either one of those. That's a good thing.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

Orilliaknitter said:


> Isn't there a saying about idle hands and idle minds?? None of us will ever have either one of those. That's a good thing.


now if i could just find out how to get these old hands working better i'd be in good knitting shape - sometimes they just hurt and other times they go numb - very frustrating since my mind seems to still be going along at 100 mph - or maybe 50 mph feels like 100 mph at this age (82) but still enjoying each day!


----------



## reginaram1 (Apr 21, 2011)

what are pocketbook slippers?


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I had carpal tunnel surgery in my left hand and had no problems at all...works fine and is just as strong as ever and NO NUMBNESS~ Now my right hand has been going numb for sometime...I don't want to take a chance with my right hand and I no longer live where that wonderful Dr Smith is..so I went online and typed in carpal tunnel exercises and up popped these simple little things to do to make the numbness go away for a while...they really work..and only take a jiffy~ I stop knitting or whatever I'm doing and do them and wait about a minute and get right back to it...if you can't find them let me know and I'll look them up for you... :-D


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

helent said:


> Orilliaknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't there a saying about idle hands and idle minds?? None of us will ever have either one of those. That's a good thing.
> ...


Be sure to take breaks in your knitting sessions. U can put your hands in warm water for a while and add a bit of liniment to the cream U use afterwards. Listen to your body. Pain/numbness/tingling...any unusual feeling is a warning. Don't ignore it. It's a blessing that U have lived so long and can still do some of the things U enjoy. May god continue to bless U.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

It will be fine. A cup of coffee or tea should remedy the situation. But I know the feeling. I've got about a dozen projects going right now. Drives me up the wall.   

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

YankeeChick said:


> KnitPicker said:
> 
> 
> > Mary Smith said:
> ...


Maybe Mary's having a bad time somewhere or she's just tired. Let it go. U can have as many projects as U want going at any tine if U want and never finish any of them if that floats yr boat; or U can plug along at one until it's done; or do some other way entirely. Live & let live, I say. If U R happy with it, I;m happy for U.


----------



## cowgirljl (Mar 28, 2011)

I also got a set of the needles..I just posted a message asking for help on how to use them..I don't know how to connect them and don't know what those other thingies are..can you help me.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

cowgirljl said:


> I also got a set of the needles..I just posted a message asking for help on how to use them..I don't know how to connect them and don't know what those other thingies are..can you help me.


There are 2 kinds: one gets screwed together and the other snaps together.
For the screw type:
The string thingy screws into the open end of the needle points. 
There should be a little thingy that sort of looks like a piece of a safety pin. U use this to tighten the needle-string thingy connection. 
I hold the needle point with needle-nosed pliers protecting the ndl points w/cloth.
Check while knitting. If they loosen, U need to tighten them again.
For the snap type: The point and the string thingy snap together if they're aligned correctly. 
I prefer a single circular ndl in the size needed rather than interchangables, but that's just me.


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

The picture looks like the same set I got for Christmas. If so, it comes with a little black rubbery circle that you use to hold the needle while you turn it - turn it by placing that safety pin thing (in my set it's a small straight piece with a circle on the end) in the hole close to the base of the needle. The red things are to put in place of a needle so you use them like regular needles. Mine always came loose while I was using them until I started tightening them with the black rubbery circle. But, since then, I've noticed that some of the bases of the needles have flared out, making it hard to glide the yarn over the connection. And, while I was in the middle of making my romantic ruffle scarf, one of the connections actually broke, so that piece of the set is no longer usable.


Dsynr said:


> cowgirljl said:
> 
> 
> > I also got a set of the needles..I just posted a message asking for help on how to use them..I don't know how to connect them and don't know what those other thingies are..can you help me.
> ...


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I too hope I am able to knit at 82 if the good Lord blesses me with life that long...I have arthritis and do exercises with my hands every morning...stretching out my palms..our hands tend to want let the tendons in our palms shrink so we need to keep them stretches out...Mine are stiff and swollen every morning no matter what I've done the day before~? I also have trigger finger in 2 fingers on my right hand that's frustrating...they catch and don't want to open out, stay in a position like your fingers on the trigger of a gun??? But stretching helps that too...My mother played the piano and that was good exercise for her arthritic hands...just keep them moving...do finger push ups~~~LOL!!! So glad your still knitting...I pray my mind stays good too...that's such a blessing~~~


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

luvs2knit47 said:


> I too hope I am able to knit at 82 if the good Lord blesses me with life that long...I have arthritis and do exercises with my hands every morning...stretching out my palms..our hands tend to want let the tendons in our palms shrink so we need to keep them stretches out...Mine are stiff and swollen every morning no matter what I've done the day before~? I also have trigger finger in 2 fingers on my right hand that's frustrating...they catch and don't want to open out, stay in a position like your fingers on the trigger of a gun??? But stretching helps that too...My mother played the piano and that was good exercise for her arthritic hands...just keep them moving...do finger push ups~~~LOL!!! So glad your still knitting...I pray my mind stays good too...that's such a blessing~~~


I have to agree 100%! As long as we are doing something and learning something new, we will never be old. You know that age is just a number, and it is mind over matter! If you don't mind, it don't matter!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

luvs2knit47 said:


> I had carpal tunnel surgery in my left hand and had no problems at all...works fine and is just as strong as ever and NO NUMBNESS~ Now my right hand has been going numb for sometime...I don't want to take a chance with my right hand and I no longer live where that wonderful Dr Smith is..so I went online and typed in carpal tunnel exercises and up popped these simple little things to do to make the numbness go away for a while...they really work..and only take a jiffy~ I stop knitting or whatever I'm doing and do them and wait about a minute and get right back to it...if you can't find them let me know and I'll look them up for you... :-D


thank you! i did go on Webmd.com to look up carpal tunnel syndrome - it said that if you can touch your thumb to your little finger you don't have carpal tunnel - i can do that easily - my problem comes down my thumb and up thru the wrist - my left wrist - probably tendonitis - i'm right handed so i know i didn't strain it - then i have the usual arthritis problems with my fingers - but not letting it stop me . . . . also, i did go on Google and easily found the exercises for hands - TY i also have a hot wax bath that was given to me but i haven't used yet - has anyone tried this and does it work?


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> cowgirljl said:
> 
> 
> > I also got a set of the needles..I just posted a message asking for help on how to use them..I don't know how to connect them and don't know what those other thingies are..can you help me.
> ...


i have a set of Susan Bates - probably 20 yrs old - the cable has the screw part with a hole that i put a safety pin thru for something to hold on to - then i take the point and hold with a little red rubber thingy and screw it on . . . .


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

luvs2knit47 said:


> I too hope I am able to knit at 82 if the good Lord blesses me with life that long...I have arthritis and do exercises with my hands every morning...stretching out my palms..our hands tend to want let the tendons in our palms shrink so we need to keep them stretches out...Mine are stiff and swollen every morning no matter what I've done the day before~? I also have trigger finger in 2 fingers on my right hand that's frustrating...they catch and don't want to open out, stay in a position like your fingers on the trigger of a gun??? But stretching helps that too...My mother played the piano and that was good exercise for her arthritic hands...just keep them moving...do finger push ups~~~LOL!!! So glad your still knitting...I pray my mind stays good too...that's such a blessing~~~


i have several trigger fingers - one is the ring finger on my left hand - i have to try hard not to let it close - when it does the pain is excruciating - i feel like i've been shot - wish there was some way to keep it straight permanently - without doing something drastic . . . . my neighbors doctor told her to stop crocheting - my doctor said to keep on knitting as it is good exercise!
i live alone in senior housing - we don't have dishwashers - i save my dishes all day to wash the next morning so the warm water helps to loosen up my hands for the day ahead . . . .


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a hot wax bath but have only used it a few times...don't particularly like it...you may though


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

freckles said:


> I'm seeing more and more younger people knitting on trains and elsewhere. Also, many of the newer knitting groups are teaching many young students who are delighted with both knitting and crocheting. Seems to me that it's coming back very strong. Now we need more stores carrying affordable yarn for the young ones.
> Just my view.


Hi, Peg! I'm a Peg too! U R right. We need more affordable yarn, and not just for the newbies,either. It's costing me almost $100 to make the Big Guy a sweater, and it's not fancy-schmancy yarn, either!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> freckles said:
> 
> 
> > I'm seeing more and more younger people knitting on trains and elsewhere. Also, many of the newer knitting groups are teaching many young students who are delighted with both knitting and crocheting. Seems to me that it's coming back very strong. Now we need more stores carrying affordable yarn for the young ones.
> ...


Hi Peg,
Yes, my granddaughter wants a pair of over the knee argyles. Pattern wants Rowan yarn.... no way can I afford it so going in search of her colors today. I'm also teaching a couple of young ones... pre teens and they are loving it. I haven't made a sweater for my husband in years, but I bet he would love one.... have to see what's in my stash. Poor guy gets neglected with all the grands and greats children.


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Seems like we can always find a comparable yarn for a better price online...been lucky so far...so many sites to check out~ I want to make my granddaughter some crazy socks but I can just see their mini Schnauzer having to have another surgery from eating them...he ate a piece of her clothes and the surgery/and all costs over $4000!!! he nearly died~~~ So I don't want that to happen~if she were more of a neat freak and put things up out of the floor I would...I love the dog too!!! :roll:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Thanks, Dsynr! That's a great idea. I should have thought of that but didn't! You gals are "da best"!


You're welcome; but I learned those terms from our lovely pals at KP! [giggle, giggle]

:-D


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am busy with six projects and at present getting through all my emails which have built up due to workload.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Juleen: Some nice lady on KP once said she uses a bowl of macaroni to count rows of her patt. She puts one macaroni into the bowl when she finishes each row. If she has to leave it for a mo', she counts the macaroni. She said she cooked her "St counters" later! I hope she didn't drop them on the floor! LOL


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Juleen: Some nice lady on KP once said she uses a bowl of macaroni to count rows of her patt. She puts one macaroni into the bowl when she finishes each row. If she has to leave it for a mo', she counts the macaroni. She said she cooked her "St counters" later! I hope she didn't drop them on the floor! LOL


Great idea. Want an even better one? Make it M&Ms, put the total number of rows needed in the bowl, and eat one at the end of every row. My kind of knitting!!!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > Juleen: Some nice lady on KP once said she uses a bowl of macaroni to count rows of her patt. She puts one macaroni into the bowl when she finishes each row. If she has to leave it for a mo', she counts the macaroni. She said she cooked her "St counters" later! I hope she didn't drop them on the floor! LOL
> ...


Yummm! I like the peanut ones. And the plain ones. OK. I just plain like anything chocolate! Ooops, need to head for the store!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

You guys are making me hungry. Chocolate, choclate. chocolate. I need some. M&M's my favorite peanut or plain. I need to go to Hobby Lobby for yarn. They also have M&M's mmmmmmmm!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it sounds like a great idea. It satisfies so many needs on so many levels. Yarn, knitting, chocolate, what more could one want? I love the idea of counting rows with M&M's, if I could be sure no one else would get into them. LOL That could be a problem.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, we did go to the store, but forgot to get M&Ms. =( Hummm, I guess now I need to count something else. I really need to make me a list.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What a very sweet hubby you have Have fun knitting your gifts and slippers 
I LOVE the dark chocolate M&M's. The best candy to eat while knitting because.........?


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> What a very sweet hubby you have Have fun knitting your gifts and slippers
> I LOVE the dark chocolate M&M's. The best candy to eat while knitting because.........?


Dark Chocolate? I want some of that! After all, it is said to be good for you! =) I need something good for a change. LOL I'd send the hubby, but he isn't supposed to be driving yet. =(


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd get lost for sure with that one!!! I love M&M's!!! Problem is they all stick to me!!! :roll:


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

I only get one per row? .


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Caroleesue said:


> I only get one per row? .


we could make up little snack baggies if needed- a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > Juleen: Some nice lady on KP once said she uses a bowl of macaroni to count rows of her patt. She puts one macaroni into the bowl when she finishes each row. If she has to leave it for a mo', she counts the macaroni. She said she cooked her "St counters" later! I hope she didn't drop them on the floor! LOL
> ...


I like this idea.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in on the snack baggies.


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll just use my little counter and not tempt myself


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

You gals are hysterical and extremely creative! <g> Think I'll stick to my paper pad where I cross off rows as I finish them. If I used M&M's I'd be tempted to never get out of that chair! (Especially peanut M&M's!)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Mary Smith said:


> Andrea in TN said:
> 
> 
> > Dsynr said:
> ...


 :roll: I'd NEVER keep count that way. I'd pick up an M&M, pop it into my mouth, pick up two or three the next time, pick up a handful the next time, get chocolate and candy smears on the knitting, and have to start counting from the beg. all over again! ROFL


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

You HAVE to start on the Cheistmas gifts to make sure you don't run out of time. You are in good company. Ha
Robin in TX


----------



## andy (Feb 7, 2011)

Me too. I live in a small town and the yarn shop had two new owners now it's closed for good. 
Have to travel to other locations which is okay. 
Happy to have 'Knitting Paradise' to answer my questions they are wonderful people.

Have fun!
Andy


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree and there is so much imagination on this website and I am learning a lot of things.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't have a Yarn shop in my tiny Texas town. LOL I have to travel about 25 miles away to one and they are Michael's and Hobby Lobby. I would love for someone to open one up closer! I would be there a lot! Especially if they had classes. I have never taken a class except for online. =(


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have learned that the yarn sites on line are reliable and love all I've ever ordered...just make sure of the size of yarn and the gauge to be sure you're getting the right weight yarn...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

luvs2knit47 said:


> I'll just use my little counter and not tempt myself


Chicken! 
:-D


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

No, not chicken...just a "Chocoholic"....LOL!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

luvs2knit47 said:


> No, not chicken...just a "Chocoholic"....LOL!!!


I am not an addict. I am not an addict. I am not an addict.
Put yr hands in the air, fingers spread apart. Step away from the chocolate and you will not be harmed.
Put yr hand on it and you may be .........


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

This has all been very enlightening for me. I have always been a single project girl (exception - one at home and one at summer place). When a project is nearing completions, I make sure I am all ready for the next one. That's what gets me through when I start to get bored with the current one. Now that I have read everybody's thoughts, I may try having more than one going to see what it is like and if I ever finish anything. I am still working with a fairly active life, so knitting time is limited.


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Is this like a 12 step program or something? For chocoholics?


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Mary Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Andrea in TN said:
> ...


I love this site!!! Come here knowing I will reach my daily laughter needs.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

? Step Program?

Step 1. Admit you are addicted to knitting? Chocolate? Both??

Step 2. Admit that you are powerless to stop knitting. eating chocolate. both.

Step 3. Stay out of knitting stores. Chocolate shops.

Step 4. Get someone else to do your buying for you.

Step 5. Sample the chocolate to see if it is any good.

Step 6. Sample a little more.

Step 7. Eat it all. It is bad for the kids teeth.


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL! You've got it figured out!!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Debbie : I love your comments, very good if one could keep to it. Chocs I just buy for my hubby and wool for me.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

luvs2knit47 said:


> LOL! You've got it figured out!!!


I think I still need a few more steps? LOL


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Me too Debbie~~~


----------



## Jayceeme1 (Nov 16, 2011)

ONLY THREE PROJECTS ON THE GO!!!! :shock: :shock: 
* "not only that DH bought me a full set of Boye interchangeable needles, I already had the Denise needles so now if I wanted to I could start both of my slippers"!*
I should be so lucky!!! lol...... think DH is giving you a hint, now with all those interchangeables you could have 6 projects on the go!! Go on try it, when each one finished in turn makes all the stress and hard work worthwhile! go for it! :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

YESSSSS!!


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I went out and bought some M&M's!!! This talk made me crave some!!! Me bad!!! :roll:


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

No You're NOT bad. Just hungry for chocolate! =) That's MY story! LOL Besides, it's the holidays and don't they take all the calories and bad stuff out at this time of year?


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> No You're NOT bad. Just hungry for chocolate! =) That's MY story! LOL Besides, it's the holidays and don't they take all the calories and bad stuff out at this time of year?


WISHFUL !!!!


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

yes, wish they did remove the calories from chocolate! I found a really good low carb chocolate bar called Carb Lite I think?, at Walmart...bought a few along...could only eat about 1/3 of bar at a time because the sweetener they used could cause lower tract distress...so that was enough to make you eat only a dab...but now they don't carry them anymore!!! They tasted as good as Hershey Bar...??


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have about five going at the moment. I med a young woman on the train and when we meet usually Weds, Thurs and sometimes Fridays, we sit and talk about knitting and crotcheting. She is a very neat knitter and crotchet and she asked my help to make a beret so I helped her and she made a mistake and I fudged it as it wasn't a drastic mistake and I finished it off for her tonight. I hope they get a wool shop near where my sister lives in East London.


----------

